# [H0] Little Green Layout



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Hello Happy Modelers !
I built a small layout (diameter 40") using Mehano H0 track. It's not the best track in the world but it works fine for me. It looks like the old Tyco track. As usual, all your advice, comments and criticisms will be greatly appreciated You can also laugh if you want !


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Makes me wonder if anyone has ever done a "green screen" layout and then superimpose backdrops like the news channels do with the weather reports.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Little Green Layouts need Little Green Men, do they not?


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

New day, new Green layout ! This layout is a little smaller than the first one (diameter: 31"1/2). I used Trix C track.
No Little Green Men but a little bunch of friendly monsters.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

LongvaΙΙon said:


> New day, new Green layout ! This layout is a little smaller than the first one (diameter: 31"1/2). I used Trix C track.
> No Little Green Men but a little bunch of friendly monsters.



That there a big haul of cacti your pulling!!


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Just for the record: Due to my total computer incompetence, I completely and permanently blocked my account "Longvallon". So I created a new account with a new username, of course.


Conductorkev said:


> That there a big haul of cacti your pulling!!


Yep ! We're working very hard in this company.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Check out the Saguaro National Park on either side of Tucson, AZ for ideas in modeling your cacti!


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Done ! 








Saguaro National Park (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Did you buy the cactus already made of make them from scratch? Curious as I will be modeling New Mexico in the future.
Cute little circle you have there, BTW.... 😊


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> Did you buy the cactus already made of make them from scratch? Curious as I will be modeling New Mexico in the future.
> Cute little circle you have there, BTW.... 😊



No he sells them can't you see that in the picture he posted he is shipping one big one out


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> Did you buy the cactus already made of make them from scratch?


Just Playmobil cacti (part #30098280)


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Conductorkev said:


> No he sells them can't you see that in the picture he posted he is shipping one big one out


Yep !


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Now here's an idea: mount the whole layout on a turntable, tilt it up slightly, and have the weight of the train rotate the layout! You might have to do some fiddlin' to transfer power to the rotating track, but the idea of moving the scenery rather than the train has its own conceptual resonance for a desktop layout IMHO . . .


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

You can also buy the big version...


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

A new video. Have fun !


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Berrychon said:


> A new video. Have fun !



Better do something about that dragon considering he is bad for business since he has a taste for 🌵


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

I started to build a bigger green layout (diameter: 40"):


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

And now, let's roll !


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)




----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Berrychon said:


> View attachment 589148


Of course we are.I was just waiting to see if you could figure out the suggestion to rotate the table, like on a tilted lazy susan. I agree it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Adventures never cease on the Longvallon Railway.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

It's a never ending story. And that's the way I like it !


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

The Longvallon RR is growing! Now we run a double track layout.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Two photos of the Longvallon RR working very hard (extremely rare).


----------



## Chris At FilmWorks (3 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> Makes me wonder if anyone has ever done a "green screen" layout and then superimpose backdrops like the news channels do with the weather reports.


Yea, I am making a film right now that will have a backdrop via Greenscreen. It is easily done for a film in either PremierePro or After Effects.... But NOT in real time. On TV news it is done in real time with some very specialized (Expensive) software and hardware.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Action on the very famous and incredible Longvallon RR ! The second diesel is just a "dummy".


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

A few photos...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I can relate to that second locomotive. I sure can be a dummy at times too!


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

A new video !






And a few photos. Have fun !


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

double post. Sorry !


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Boyz are back in town !


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Once you have gone around it, this kind of layout is no longer of much interest...
It was completely dismantled. The dragons, dinosaurs, cacti and rails have been carefully stored in their boxes.


----------

